# Was lag denn unterm Baum?



## Jester (25. Dezember 2010)

Jau ihr lieben Buffies!

Was lag denn für euch unterm Baum? Erzählt! Im Optimalfall vllt. sogar ein Foto eures Gabentisches?

Für mich lag unterm Baum:
- Handschuhe
- Mantel
- Parfum & Deo (schicke Geschenkbox!)
- "Verräter wie wir" (Agententhriller)
- "Ein Mann Ein Buch" (Ne Art Ratgeber für den modernen Mann  )
- "Ulli Stein Weihnachten"
- Einen kleinen Zuschuss zu meiner Skireise
- noch ein paar private Dinge

Foto werd ich morgen nachliefern!
Frohen Restweihnachtsabend! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avolus (25. Dezember 2010)

Hmm.. bei mir lag nix unterm Baum.
Musste heute Spätschicht ackern und wohne mit Freundin vieeel zu weit weg von meinen Eltern.
(Wir - meine Freundin & ich - schenken uns zu Weihnachten generell nichts.)
Aber am 28. fahre ich meine Eltern mal besuchen um etwas Geld abzugreifen 

Also sozusagen - nachträglich - Geld.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Dezember 2010)

Nix besonderes, wir schenken allgemein nicht so viel
-Ein Kochbuch "30-Minuten-Menüs" von Jamie Oliver (Ich koche gerne *g*)
-Eine DVD "Wall Street" 
-Ein Zippo mit Feuersteinen und Benzin
-100 Euro

Morgen kommt noch meine Ma, übermorgen die Freundin von meinem Dad und die Freundin von meinem Besten D:


----------



## Konov (25. Dezember 2010)

- ein paar hundert Euro
- ein Toaster
- Haufenweise Schokolade in allen möglichen Variationen
- Synthetic Wear Shirt
- Überdecke für mein Bett
- Salzstein-Lampe
 und noch paar Sachen, also ich kann zufrieden sein und bin es auch zumal ich - wie jedes Jahr - mit nichts gerechnet hatte. 

Hinzu kommt noch mein neuer PC samt Monitor, den ich mir allerdings aus eigener Tasche gegönnt habe, als vorab-Weihnachtsgeschenk.


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Dezember 2010)

hmm, ist hier natürlich bisschen Doppelgeposte, da das alles vmtl. auch im "Ich hab da was neues" Thread passt, aber dennoch: Flachmann, Buch, Schal, Socken, Geld, Witz-Comicbuch, Deo+Duschgel.


----------



## Jester (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke zu Weihnachten können wir uns einen extra Thread gönnen!
Quasi als Geschenk von uns an uns!


----------



## Dominau (25. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Geld, viel Geld
> 
> Tshirt's
> 
> Paar nette Spiele


----------



## Manoroth (25. Dezember 2010)

n dimmu borgir t-shirt und die neueste dimmu borgir cd (black box limmited edition)

und sonst noch n bisserl geld und schokolade


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Dezember 2010)

Dann wiederhol ich mich noch mal.....

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ein 16 GB USB Stick
2 T-Shirts
Logitech G510 
HDMI Switch 
2 Meter HDMI Kabel
Bionic Commando [PC]
Fable 3 [Xbox 360]
motor Storm Pacific rift [PS3]
Red dead Redemption: Undead Nightmare [PS3][/font]


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (25. Dezember 2010)

Zum Glück nur Geld .


----------



## Giggelidu (25. Dezember 2010)

Neben dem "Üblichen", also Deo/Duschbad, Süßkram und Trinkgeld, hat mich mein Brüderchen reich beschenkt: Die komplette Mittelalterfantasytrilogie von Sapkowski ("Der Narrenturm", "Die Gottesstreiter" und "Lux perpetua") und dann auch noch den zweiten Band der Sapkowskischen Geralt-Saga um den hier sicher gut bekannten Hexermutant und Monstertöter Geralt von Riva ("Das Schwert der Vorsehung"). Geil, geil, geil!


----------



## Shaila (25. Dezember 2010)

Habe mir nur Geld für meinen neuen Rechner gewünscht und nun flattert er hoffentlich bald ins Haus.


----------



## Edou (25. Dezember 2010)

Bei meiner Mutter: Ne 16gb Micro SD Karte und Geld von meiner Oma.
Bei meinem Vater: Da erwartet es mich erst heute Abend, genau wie von meiner Oma Väterlicherseits. Aber groß wird es da nichts geben, hab genug in letzter Zeit erhalten. *g*


----------



## Reflox (25. Dezember 2010)

Dieses gelbe Axe packet mit Wecker und so
Die Jurassic Park trilogie
Mein Gamepad <3
Ein Avatar T-Shirt
Ein Kalender
iTunes Gutschein
Ex Libris Gutschein
Unterhosen...
Duschgel
Und süssigkeitenkrams


----------



## ego1899 (25. Dezember 2010)

Bei Giggelidu versteh ich nur Bahnhof 
Na dann habt ihr ja alle gut abgestaubt, wie ich merke sind die 16GB usb sticks bz karten recht beliebt gewesen...

Na damm Tanz ich ma aus der Reihe. Bei mir lag gar nix unterm Baum. Meinen Heiligabend hab ich alleine und daheim verbracht. Und weil es keinen Baum gab natuerlich... ^ ^


----------



## Giggelidu (25. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Bei Giggelidu versteh ich nur Bahnhof



Bücher eben: _"Ein Buch (auch Kodex) ist eine mit einer Bindung und meistens auch mit Bucheinband (Umschlag) versehene Sammlung von bedruckten, beschriebenen, bemalten oder auch leeren Blättern aus Papier oder anderen geeigneten Materialien"_(laut Wikipedia^^). Ein sehr traditionelles, informationstragendes Medium also. Was verstehst du denn da nicht?  

Ernsthaft mal, den Witcher kennst du wirklich nicht?   



> Na damm Tanz ich ma aus der Reihe. Bei mir lag gar nix unterm Baum. Meinen Heiligabend hab ich alleine und daheim verbracht. Und weil es keinen Baum gab natuerlich... ^ ^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Dezember 2010)

Nen Stylischen Elektro-Rasierer von Phillips...
So'n Duft von MEXX
Nen imba Pulli
Geld
Geld
Geld
...
...

achso und ein Buch "Leichenblässe" von Simon Beckett, hab ich aber schon fast durch *g*


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Dezember 2010)

Sehr überschaubar:

W:O:A X-Mas Ticket (Ticket 2011 + T-Shirt)
Schokolade
50€

Oma, Oma, Tante und Freundin stehen noch an...


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Dezember 2010)

Geld,
DVD-Box mit 2 Konzerten von Rage Aainst The Machine 

Süßes



Viel wichtiger ist mir, dass ich dieses Jahr nen Bulls Eye mit meinen Geschenken landete.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Dezember 2010)

achso dieser geralt... kenn nur das spiel und selbst das hab ich nie gezockt, mach ich aber beim neuen teil...
ja das du buecher meinst hab ich irgendwie geahnt, diese dinger sind mir sehr wohl bekannt. nehmen leider sehr viel platz bei mir ein...

hab mich mehr ueber deren inhalt gewundert... 

ach und es gibt schimmeres als weihnachten allein daheim. hoffe das sylvester nich so schlimm wird wie letztes jahr, sonst bleib ich da auch daheim... ^ ^


----------



## Kartonics (25. Dezember 2010)

einen ferngesteurten indoor hubschrauber
wow cataclysm
geld
schokolade
pralinen
die drei ??? geheimschrift
ich freu mich


----------



## Kurator (25. Dezember 2010)

Meine Frau war super 

- 2 Predigtbände von C.H. Spurgeon -> 1100 Seiten zu lesen 

- 2 Massageöle -> Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie wohltuend eine Fussmassage nach 5 Studen Skateboarden ist 

Von daher, kann noch kommen, was will. Ich bin reich beschenkt.


mfg Kurator


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Dezember 2010)

- Trainingshandschuhe die übers Handgelenk gehen
- rot kariertes Hemd
- Pinnwand
- PS3 Spiel von Papa 

Das wars, wollte eigentlich auch nichts aber nen paar Kleinigkeiten schenkt man sich ja doch.


----------



## Legendary (25. Dezember 2010)

Hab bekommen:

- Einen leckeren Sekt + Rocher Noir (die lieb ich <3)
- einen halben Laptop, Hälfte hab ich aus eigener Tasche gezahlt 
- 150 €
- Thermengutschein + Essensgeld wenn ich mit Perle am 31.12 ins Hotel fahre
- Ne schöne Teebox mit viel Tee <3
- Einen selbstgemachten Kalender von meiner Perle <3
- Eine edle Schokolade auch von meiner Perle
- Ein Fotoshooting zu zweit auch von meiner Perle ^^


----------



## Luminesce (25. Dezember 2010)

- 200.- Jeans and Co. Gutschein von meiner Mum
- Froschschlüsselanhänger + Cata (vorweihnachtliches Geschenk) von dem Mann meiner Mutter
- Schminke und meine Lieblings-Süssigkeiten von meiner Schwester
- Duschset von Freundin
- Ohrringe und Halskette von anderer Freundin (sie weiss dass ich Schmuck nie anhab lol)
- 500.- (!!!)Tiffanys Gutschein von besten Freund (ich habe ihm bloss ne Agenda geschenkt...)
- Basketball und Jelly Bally Beans vom anderen besten Freund


----------



## Olliruh (25. Dezember 2010)

Mh
-4 CD`s, neue Sweat-Jacke & Kopfhörer von Mama
-1CD vom Bruder
- Saturngutschein & 5Sterne Kinogutschein von Oma & Opa
-CD von meiner Freundin
-EEE Netbook von Papa *___*
-Laptoptasche & Maus von Oma & Opa 2


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2010)

Sodom - Agent Orange T-shirt
Wackenticket
125€ mit denen ich mich selber beschenken soll xP


----------



## Jester (25. Dezember 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Wackenticket



Will auch!!!


----------



## Giggelidu (25. Dezember 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Sodom - Agent Orange T-shirt



Sehr, sehr geil. Wenn du das nicht willst, lass ich dir sofort meine Adresse zukommen!


----------



## Konov (26. Dezember 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Hab bekommen:
> 
> 
> - Ein Fotoshooting zu zweit auch von meiner Perle ^^



Oh mein Gott! Ich würd mir die Kugel geben!
Das es für Frauen nix schöneres gibt als jeden Mist zu fotografieren... echt uncool  aber trotzdem viel Spass dabei


----------



## viti87 (26. Dezember 2010)

Motorola Backflip, 
Geld, 
Metro 2033 & 2034 (lesen "zZz"), 
viele Leckereien und Alkohol (yammy)


----------



## Firun (26. Dezember 2010)

Bleibt bitte beim Thema


----------



## ego1899 (26. Dezember 2010)

lol man kanns auch uebertreiben  wir sind ja sooo sehr vom thema abgeschweift...

das jeder nur blind postet was er bekommen hat fand ich eigentlich so langweilig aber ok... ^ ^

1 Oberteil + Gutschein von Schwester

Geld von Omel und Opel

und einen VW Scirocco von Papsl und Muddel xD 

alles andere schon wieder vergessen


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2010)

Soooo
Im gesammten: 110 Euro, Ne 16gb Micro SD speicherkarte und nen Addidas Duschgel Set, so wie alle Männlichen Geschlechter der Familie.


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Dezember 2010)

Xbox 360 + Kinect und Halo Reach. Dazu noch einen Blumenstrauss und ein goldenes Sparschwein


----------



## Skatero (26. Dezember 2010)

Wolfman (DVD)
Tabasco
Scharfe Jelly Beans
Scharfe Pop Corn
Schokolade
Buffed Abo
Geld + Gutscheine

Ist wahrscheinlich alles.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Dezember 2010)

Wieso kriegen hier so viele Leute Deo geschenkt? Das würde mir persönlich zu denken geben 


Ich hab bekommen:
- neuer PC (von meinen Eltern, hauptsächlich von Vaddern, allerdings schon vorher bekommen)
- eine Gitarre (von meiner Mutter)
- ein Gitarrenliederbuch (Mama)
- eine Kuh-Backform (Mama)
- 2011 Familienplaner für die Wand: Yoga für Kühe (Mama)
- eine kleine, herzförmige Wärmflasche für meinen Rücken <3 (Mama)
- Dr. House Staffel 2 & 3 (Papa)
- neues Keyboard, weil altes kaputt (Papa)
- 4 Tage Ruhe, weil mein Vater heute zu seiner Freundin gefahren ist 
- Das große Disney-Songbook (für Klavier/Gitarre/Gesang) (Papa)
- Süßkram, was man eben so bekommt (Onkel und Tante, Mama und Papa)

Meine beste Freundin und ich schenken uns nichts zu Weihnachten. Sie bekommt zwar immer was, aber nur, weil sie an Heiligabend auch Geburtstag hat. Meine Patentante steht noch aus, dann gibt's wieder Lesestoff =) Ich bin verdammt reich beschenkt worden dieses Jahr, allerdings hab ich außer den Dr. House Staffeln (weil mein Vater die an dem Tag erst bei Lidl gesehen hat, als wir einkaufen waren) kein einziges Geschenk an Heiligabend bekommen, sondern alles vorher oder gestern. Die Gitarre hab ich allerdings nicht wirklich zu Weihnachten bekommen, sondern als eine Art Dankeschön von meiner Mutter, dass ich mich, seit ich sie ins Krankenhaus gebracht hab und sie operiert wurde, um sie gekümmert habe bzw. immer noch kümmere. Ich wollte nix haben, weil das für mich selbstverständlich ist, aber mein Vater hat mir Donnerstag in ihrem Namen die Gitarre in die Hand gedrückt.

Meiner Mutter hab ich nen elektrischen Handmixer geschenkt, den sie sich gewünscht hat, sowie nen hübschen Aschenbecher und 2 Packungen Saftbären von Haribo. Mein Vater hat ein Buch über den Mainzer Karneval, Süßkram und nen Sixpack von seinem Lieblingsbier bekommen. Ich bin noch unschlüssig, was ich meiner Patentante schenke, aber für die Freundin von meinem Vater und ihre Tochter hab ich schon eine Kleinigkeit besorgt, wenn ich am Mittwoch hochfahre ^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (26. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich mir nur den gewünscht habe.
Ich habe sonst alles.

Und das Teil ist übergeil (:


----------



## Olliruh (26. Dezember 2010)

den von Phillips find ich besser :3


----------



## ego1899 (26. Dezember 2010)

@ schneemaus:

lol was is dennn ein familienplaner 
Ich hoffe mal eher sowas wie ein kalender in dem du wichtige daten eintraegst welche die familie und ihre mitglieder betreffen, oder?

hoert sich naemlich eher so an wie etwas mit den man die weitere entstehung seiner familie plant xD 
bin ich die einzigste die nich weiß was das is?

btw : "ein sixpack von seinem lieblingsbier" hoert sich echt goil an


----------



## Seleno (26. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir ist nich viel mit Geschenken, meine Eltern sind vor 2 Jahren gestorben, meine Freundin vor 3 Monaten an Krebs. Da ich sonst keine Angehörigen habe die mir was schenken könnten und ich durch nen Umzug die meisten meiner Freunde zurücklassen musste  Feier ich dieses Jahr allein und hab mir selbst was Geschenkt:

- Cata (muss ja sein )

- Neues Auto (war dringend fällig)

- Ne kleine Reise nach Neuseeland für Mitte Januar

- Jede Menge Süßigkeiten (allerdings liegen die jetzt versteckt im Schrank da ich mir sicher bin das ich nur vom angucken schon 2 Kilo zugenommen hab )


----------



## Skatero (26. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> btw : "ein sixpack von seinem lieblingsbier" hoert sich echt goil an



Achja Bier habe ich auch bekommen.


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Dezember 2010)

Seleno schrieb:


> Bei mir ist nich viel mit Geschenken, meine Eltern sind vor 2 Jahren gestorben, meine Freundin vor 3 Monaten an Krebs. Da ich sonst keine Angehörigen habe die mir was schenken könnten und ich durch nen Umzug die meisten meiner Freunde zurücklassen musste Feier ich dieses Jahr allein und hab mir selbst was Geschenkt:



Hui das klingt echt hart....tut mir leid für Dich...

bei mir gabs ne neue Brieftasche (poste lieber nicht von welcher Marke wäre zu dekadent), Dieter Nuhr CD-Box, Saturn-Gutschein, 2 x 3D-BluRays und Schokiiiii viel viel Noisette weil ich das ja soooo gerne mag....^^ Und nun nach Weihnachten ziehe ich von Laden zu Laden und kaufe alle Noisette-Bestände zum halben Preis auf - mein Paradies


----------



## Soladra (27. Dezember 2010)

Ne ComerzdreckWii...Aber sie macht spaß


----------



## Kleine61 (27. Dezember 2010)

Da im Januar endlich meine erste eigene Küche kommt:

-Toaster
-Besteck
-Obstmesser/Kellen/Pfannenwender usw.
-Messbecher
-Geschirrtücher
-Kaffeemaschine

weiter:
-Parfüm
-Karten für Mario Barth
-Fön
-Geld


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (27. Dezember 2010)

schlüpper und n pullover.. hey ich bin 23  ich kann mir alles was ich sonst will selbst kaufen


----------



## Shaila (27. Dezember 2010)

Kleine61 schrieb:


> Da im Januar endlich meine erste eigene Küche kommt:
> weiter:
> 
> -Parfüm
> ...



Du hast mein tiefstes Mitgefühl.


----------



## Ennia (27. Dezember 2010)

Es wird jedes Jahr weniger, weil ich auf die Schnkerei echt keine Lust mehr habe. Hat doch eh schon jeder alles...

Wir haben Lose gezogen und dann jeweils eine von 4 Personen in der Fam beschenkt. Ich hab von meinem dad neue Carver bekommen, was ich recht cool fand.
Dann gabs noch ne Menge Geld, ein Hemd, nen Pulli, ein Parfum, einen Drucker, noch mehr Geld und die Autobahn-Vignette für 2011.

Was ich mir noch selber geschenkt hab: Im Jänner gehts für ein paar Tage nach Florenz zum Fotografieren und im Februar geh ich eine Woche in den Dolomiten Skifahren.


----------



## Kuya (27. Dezember 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Jau ihr lieben Buffies!
> 
> Was lag denn für euch unterm Baum? Erzählt! Im Optimalfall vllt. sogar ein Foto eures Gabentisches?
> 
> ...



Soso.. ein schwarzer Mantel, schwarze Handschuhe und die Bücher Verräter wie wir, und Ein Mann ein Buch. - Äh.. Was in aller Welt hast du genau vor damit zu tun!? 

Bei mir war das meiste was unterm Baum lag, dieser ganze Kram, den man irgenwie für seine erste richtige Wohnung brauch, aber nie bereit ist dafür Geld auszugeben, (bzw. welches am Monatsende dafür übrig hat). Mein persönliches Highlight war allerdings, so trivial es klingen mag, mein kleiner Bruder hat mir einen coolen neuen Ring geschenkt, (wo ich doch so einen Schmuck Tick habe^^).

Dafür hab ich Ihm Dead Rising 2 uncut aus Österreich importiert. (Danke nochmal für den Tipp mit der österreich-Version an Ego, jetzt bin ich dir "schon wieder" was schludig).


----------



## ego1899 (27. Dezember 2010)

@ Kuya:

Aetschbaetsch hab ich schon 2 1/2 mal durch... aber auf pc 

hab's allerdings nich extra importieren muessen wenn du verstehst... ^ ^


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2010)

Im grossen und ganzen habe ich mich am meisten über die Norwegenreise und den Kasten Pinkus gefreut. Sonst noch die Spiegelreflex, nen Brettspiel[Granium], nen Buch über Mythologie, Apokalypse Now, Kaspersky 2011 und Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (29. Dezember 2010)

Ein paar Socken und eine Grußkarte


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Dezember 2010)

'Ne Tiefkühltruhe, ein neues Vivarium für die Hausschlange und einen Bürosessel. Nichts davon ist wirklich cool, aber alles hat halt irgendwie seinen Nutzen.


----------



## jolk (30. Dezember 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Achja Bier habe ich auch bekommen.



ist ja auch das beste geschenk 

Bier und neue Socken, darüber habe ich mich am meisten gefreut!
Daneben sah dann Bartimäus und der Rucksack alt aus.


----------



## Zroxx (30. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Habe mir nur Geld für meinen neuen Rechner gewünscht und nun flattert er hoffentlich bald ins Haus.



Bei mir genau dasselbe  
Nur muss ich meinen erst noch bestellen. Dann gibts endlich WoW auf "Ultra" Grafik


----------



## Crucial² (30. Dezember 2010)

Endlich nen neuen Bürostuhl!

Quietschfrei zocken ist der wahnsinn!


----------



## Fuhunter (18. Januar 2011)

viele schöne bds (bluraydisc), die mir die weihnachtstage versüßt haben...u.a. inglourious basterds, avatar, inception, gesetz der rache...


----------



## Sethia (18. Januar 2011)

> Was lag denn unterm Baum?


Nadeln, jede Menge Nadeln...


----------



## Aeonflu-X (18. Januar 2011)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Endlich nen neuen Bürostuhl!
> 
> Quietschfrei zocken ist der wahnsinn!



Haha wie geil sich das liest. 
Kenne das Problem.


----------

